# [tor] L'anonymat sur internet (FAQ)

## chipsterjulien

Salut !

Je vais faire une petite FAQ sur l'utilisation de tor qui permet d'avoir un certain anonymat sur internet.

Si vous avez plusieurs ordinateurs, il faudra l'installer sur tous les ordinateurs car je n'ai pas trouver comment faire pour me connecter au travers de tor qui se trouve sur ma passerelle. Si vous trouvez le moyen de le faire, je suis preneur.

Avant toutes choses, je tiens à préciser que le projet n'en est qu'à ces débuts et donc que l'anonymat se paie par une certaine lenteur variable selon les moments

Alors il faut que vous installiez tor et privoxy :

```
emerge tor privoxy
```

Une fois installé, il va falloir configurer les deux logiciels

Pour la configuration de tor, une configuration existe déjà et fonctionne à merveille. Faites donc la commande suivante en tant que root :

```
cp /etc/tor/torrc.sample /etc/tor/torrc
```

C'est tout. Vous pouvez affiner la configuration si vous le souhaitez. Si vous ne voulez pas logger toutes les informations, je vous suggère de mettre un # devant la ligne suivante :

```
Log notice file /var/log/tor/tor.log
```

Ensuite, il faut éditer le fichier de configuration de privoxy. Celui-ci existe déjà mais il faut rajouter une ligne. Éditez donc le fichier :

```
vim /etc/privoxy/config
```

et rajoutez la ligne suivante :

```
forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 .
```

N'oubliez surtout pas le . à la fin de la ligne sinon rien ne fonctionnera

Si vous ne voulez rien logger avec privoxy commenter la ligne suivante :

```
logfile privoxy.log

logdir /var/log/privoxy
```

Une fois terminé, il faut lancer les deux logiciels comme ceci :

```
/etc/init.d/tor start

/etc/init.d/privoxy start
```

Normalement tout devrait bien ce passer (même si vous avez 2 petits messages au lancement de tor)

SI vous voulez les mettre tout de suite au démarage de votre distribution :

```
rc-update add tor default

rc-update add privoxy default
```

Il nous reste à configurer le navigateur :

Pour mozilla, soit vous téléchargez l'extension suivante https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2275/ soit vous faites les modifications à la main.

Si vous souhaitez modifier le comportement d'autres logiciels comme xchat, ... je vous renvoie à cette adresse:

http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorifyHOWTO

Pour vérifier que tout fonctionne bien, en prenant soin d'avoir activé tor dans firefox, rendez vous sur cette page :

http://serifos.eecs.harvard.edu/cgi-bin/ipaddr.pl?tor=1

ou encore sur celles-ci :

http://www.showmyip.com/

http://ipid.shat.net/

Comment vérifier que ce n'est pas votre adresse ip. Il suffit de désactiver tor de firefox en cliquant dessus et en raffraichissant la page et le tour est joué  :Very Happy: 

Si vous souhaitez vous rendre sur le site de tor, voici l'adresse :

http://tor.eff.org/ Une petite partie du site est en français.

Si vous souhaitez contribuer à tor, vous pouvez créer un serveur afin d'augmenter le nombre de proxy et les transaction, cependant je n'ai pas tout compris donc si des personnes y arrivent (en précisant les recommandantions minimum) il serait intéressant de compléter ce post

la page expliquant comment s'y prendre se trouve ici (anglais) http://tor.eff.org/docs/tor-doc-server.htmlLast edited by chipsterjulien on Sat Aug 05, 2006 4:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## anigel

Salut,

Avec ton accord, je te propose de ranger cet article dans notre section Documentations ?

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Avec ton accord, je te propose de ranger cet article dans notre section Documentations ?

 

Ok, pas de soucis  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Je l'ai testé mai j'ai vite laissé tombé car certains jours le système était inutilisable car tellement lent et en plus comme toi je n'ai pas complètement compris le concept garantissant la confidentialité.

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je l'ai testé mai j'ai vite laissé tombé car certains jours le système était inutilisable car tellement lent et en plus comme toi je n'ai pas complètement compris le concept garantissant la confidentialité.

 

Oui, il y a des moments ou cela est très rapide et d'autres ou le temps de chargement d'une page est catastrophique.

En fait il faudrait qu'il y ait plus de serveur encore mais comme tu l'as dit l'explication n'est pas très clair en ce qui concerne l'anonymat du serveur. Cependant pour des pays comme la chine ou la Thaïlande, ce genre de petit programme est très intéressant quand on souhaite allez voir des pages interdites. De plus en france, vu ce qu'il est en train d'être voté, ce genre de programme va devenir rapidement à la mode comme le p2p crypté (freenet / gnunet / i2p)

D'ailleur si quelqu'un arrive à utiliser un de ces 3 correctement, je serais intéressé par un poste dans la section astuce.

Perso je suis en train de me mettre sur gnunet donc ... il en reste encore 2

----------

## nico_calais

Une partie de l'explication du fonctionnement se trouve dans wikipedia :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_%28r%C3%A9seau%29

----------

## chipsterjulien

Ok, merci pour le renseignement  :Smile: 

Maintenant, il ne manque plus que de trouver quels sont les critères (et la manière de le faire) afin de faire monter en puissances ce genre de solutions afin de ne plus être espionner à longueur de journée   :Cool: 

Le seul gros inconvénient (et il est de taille) c'est que tous les pirates (quelqu'ils soient) pourront faire des choses pas très catholique tout en restant anonyme. Il me semble quand même que Tor permet d'éviter ce genre de "soucis" mais je n'en suis pas sur

----------

## nico_calais

Pour l'instant j'ai une connex chez moi qui n'est utilisée que quelques heures par jour. Je cherche justement la mise en place d'un service pour que ma connex serve à quelque chose pendant la journée.

Quand on est serveur tor, y a t'il de grosses montées dans l'utilisation de la bande passante ?

----------

## Darkael

Pour le fonctionnement en mode serveur, je viens de tester sur mon serveur (c'est fou les trucs qu'on se trouve à faire quand on a pas envie de faire son rapport de stage). C'est assez simple à faire en fait pour un truc de base.

Il faut régler dans /etc/tor/torrc (s'il existe pas, copier le torrc.sample) les options suivantes:

```

ORPort 9001

Nickname blabla

```

Et c'est tout!

Puis:

```

/etc/init.d/tor (re)start

```

Et vérifier dans les logs (/var/log/tor/tor.log) si ça a bien marché:

```

Aug 11 14:47:13.132 [notice] Now checking whether ORPort 88.X.X.X:9001 is reachable... (this may take up to 20 minutes -- look for log messages indicating success)

Aug 11 14:47:23.592 [notice] router_orport_found_reachable(): Self-testing indicates your ORPort is reachable from the outside. Excellent. Publishing server descriptor.

```

Enfin vérifier sur cette page que le nickname que vous avez choisi apparait bien:

http://belegost.mit.edu/tor/status/authority

Sinon, quelques petits trucs qu'on peut fignoler:

- Si vous avez pas de serveur web, mettre son ORPort sur le port 443 pour faciliter la vie aux pauvres types comme moi qui sont prisonniers au boulot

- Régler la bande passante:

```

BandwidthRate 10 MB

BandwidthBurst 20 MB

```

(bien sûr mettre des valeurs plus raisonnables si c'est sur votre PC à la maison...)

Voilà, y'a peut-être d'autres trucs que j'ai pas vus encore (notamment le DirPort), mais ça devrait suffire pour commencer.

----------

## Darkael

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je l'ai testé mai j'ai vite laissé tombé car certains jours le système était inutilisable car tellement lent et en plus comme toi je n'ai pas complètement compris le concept garantissant la confidentialité.

 

Toi je t'invite à essayer Freenet, et là tu vas comprendre ce qu'est quelque chose de vraiment lent (Freenet fait quelque chose d'un peu différent, mais bon c'est le même combat)

C'est toujours comme ça on peut pas avoir et l'anonymat et la vitesse en même temps  :Wink: 

 *chipsterjulien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le seul gros inconvénient (et il est de taille) c'est que tous les pirates (quelqu'ils soient) pourront faire des choses pas très catholique tout en restant anonyme. Il me semble quand même que Tor permet d'éviter ce genre de "soucis" mais je n'en suis pas sur
> 
> 

 

Ben oui, là aussi c'est toujours comme ça...  beaucoup (la plupart?) des utilisateurs de Tor en font un usage illégal. Par exemple si par hasard il y a des gens ici qui comme moi fréquentent le monde des imageboards, ils auront peut-être remarqué que souvent les IP des serveurs Tor sont bannies parce qu'elles ont été utilisées pour poster des photos pédophiles.

Mais bon, il reste toujours une bonne partie des utilisateurs qui ont vraiment besoin de l'anonymat....

----------

## nico_calais

Au point de vue "droit", risqe t'on de voir le GIGN débarquer dans l'appart parce qu'on a un serveur tor qui tourne ?

----------

## Darkael

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Au point de vue "droit", risqe t'on de voir le GIGN débarquer dans l'appart parce qu'on a un serveur tor qui tourne ?

 

Si on fait une petite recherche, on tombe sur ça:

http://archives.seul.org/or/talk/May-2006/msg00074.html

Apparement il s'en est tiré....

Mais sinon tu peux aussi configurer le serveur pour qu'il ne fonctionne qu'en mode relais (il ne se connectera qu'avec d'autres serveurs Tor)

[EDIT]

A lire aussi:

http://tor.eff.org/faq-abuse.html.en#TypicalAbuses

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   Au point de vue "droit", risqe t'on de voir le GIGN débarquer dans l'appart parce qu'on a un serveur tor qui tourne ? 
> 
> Si on fait une petite recherche, on tombe sur ça:
> 
> http://archives.seul.org/or/talk/May-2006/msg00074.html
> ...

 

Ok, bon, je n'ai rien compris comme je ne sais pas lire l'anglais  :Sad: 

Si quelqu'un peut faire faire un rapide résumé (pas trop non plus) :p

Sinon merci pour les autres renseignements  :Wink: 

Pour les adresse ip banni, oui j'ai vu ca. Il suffit de vouloir mettre xchat ou un autre client irssi pour s'en s'apercevoir.

Oui je me doute bien que la majeur partie son intéressé et ne feront pas de connerie avec mais pour le moment, vu que c'est très peu connu, ...

Enfin, ca évoluera peut-être dans le bon sens, il faut espérer  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Je l'ai testé mai j'ai vite laissé tombé car certains jours le système était inutilisable car tellement lent et en plus comme toi je n'ai pas complètement compris le concept garantissant la confidentialité. 
> 
> Toi je t'invite à essayer Freenet, et là tu vas comprendre ce qu'est quelque chose de vraiment lent (Freenet fait quelque chose d'un peu différent, mais bon c'est le même combat)
> 
> 

 

J'ai testé aussi, mais aussi laissé tombé, il faut dire que je n'ai pas vraiment besoin pour l'instant d'anonymat, je m'en fout un peut que l'on sache que je vais sur le forum de Gentoo   :Laughing: 

Mais bon à l'allure ou va la société c'est pas dit que dans l'avenir je n'en aurais pas besoin.

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai testé aussi, mais aussi laissé tombé, il faut dire que je n'ai pas vraiment besoin pour l'instant d'anonymat, je m'en fout un peut que l'on sache que je vais sur le forum de Gentoo  
> 
> Mais bon à l'allure ou va la société c'est pas dit que dans l'avenir je n'en aurais pas besoin.

 

Lol, c'est sur qu'à la vitesse où ca va, rien n'est moins sur. Cependant lire et/ou répondre à ce thread est dangereux   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Arrow:   []

----------

## titoucha

 *chipsterjulien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lol, c'est sur qu'à la vitesse où ca va, rien n'est moins sur. Cependant lire et/ou répondre à ce thread est dangereux  
> 
>   []

 

Ici on peut encore en rire mais dans certain pays ton affirmation est malheureusement vraie.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *chipsterjulien wrote:*   
> 
> Lol, c'est sur qu'à la vitesse où ca va, rien n'est moins sur. Cependant lire et/ou répondre à ce thread est dangereux  
> 
>   [] 
> ...

 

Oui, je sais bien malheureusement (La chine pour ne citer personne)  :Sad: 

----------

## Darkael

 *chipsterjulien wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*    *nico_calais wrote:*   Au point de vue "droit", risqe t'on de voir le GIGN débarquer dans l'appart parce qu'on a un serveur tor qui tourne ? 
> 
> Si on fait une petite recherche, on tombe sur ça:
> 
> http://archives.seul.org/or/talk/May-2006/msg00074.html
> ...

 

Résumé: le type (un français) a un serveur Tor, au travers duquel quelqu'un a téléchargé des vidéos pédophiles. La police débarque chez lui, saisit son PC et le fout en garde à vue. Comme ils trouvent rien et après qu'il leur ait expliqué ce qu'est Tor, ils décident de le laisser partir. Le type décide ensuite de réinstaller complètement son PC de peur qu'ils aient laissé des petites surprises.

----------

## chipsterjulien

Hummm, ok, je vois. En effet ca crains. Quoi que, perso j'en connais un paquet qui télécharge n'importe quoi sur le net et ils n'ont jamais eu la police chez eux. Cependant, il vaut mieux faire attention  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Je suis très prudent sur ce genre de réseau pour l'instant car dans les pays occidentaux la pluparts de ceux qui vont vouloir que le l'on ne puisse pas les retrouver seront selon moi des gens peut recommendables (pédophiles et autres lie de la société).

Le fait de savoir que mon ordinateur pourrait servir à cacher un pédophile m'est insuportable.

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je suis très prudent sur ce genre de réseau pour l'instant car dans les pays occidentaux la pluparts de ceux qui vont vouloir que le l'on ne puisse pas les retrouver seront selon moi des gens peut recommendables (pédophiles et autres lie de la société).
> 
> Le fait de savoir que mon ordinateur pourrait servir à cacher un pédophile m'est insuportable.

 

Malheureusement il arrive en effet que des gens à l'esprit dérangés utilise ce type de technologie. Cependant ce n'est pas à cause de ce type de personne qu'on ne doit pas utiliser et/ou plebisciter l'utilisation de réseau tel que freenet. Le problème, là encore, c'est qu'il risque fort d'y avoir des amalgames dans quelques années (mois?) du genre : "les pédophiles utilisent freenet alors freenet est illégal". C'est à cause d'une minorité (que ce soit ces gens là ou de simple pirate d'ailleurs, on a pu voir que les interêts des grosses major passaient avant le peuple...) que la majorité voit ses libertés baffouées...  :Sad: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Je suis très prudent sur ce genre de réseau pour l'instant car dans les pays occidentaux la pluparts de ceux qui vont vouloir que le l'on ne puisse pas les retrouver seront selon moi des gens peut recommendables (pédophiles et autres lie de la société).
> 
> Le fait de savoir que mon ordinateur pourrait servir à cacher un pédophile m'est insuportable. 
> 
> Malheureusement il arrive en effet que des gens à l'esprit dérangés utilise ce type de technologie. Cependant ce n'est pas à cause de ce type de personne qu'on ne doit pas utiliser et/ou plebisciter l'utilisation de réseau tel que freenet. Le problème, là encore, c'est qu'il risque fort d'y avoir des amalgames dans quelques années (mois?) du genre : "les pédophiles utilisent freenet alors freenet est illégal". C'est à cause d'une minorité (que ce soit ces gens là ou de simple pirate d'ailleurs, on a pu voir que les interêts des grosses major passaient avant le peuple...) que la majorité voit ses libertés baffouées... 

 

Oui, je suis tout à fait d'accord dans le sens où ce n'est pas parce qu'une minorité utilise ces logiciels à des fins peut recommandables qu'il faut les jetter aux oubliettes.

Pour ce qui est des amalgames, il est quasi clair que ca risque de ce passer ainsi et tout ca pour le plus grand bonheur des majors qui trouveront une fois encore un moyen de faire payer les utilisateurs.

Cependant, quand on voit freenet ou gnunet, je pense qu'une fois lancer, ce type de réseau sera difficilement stoppable. Le gros inconvénient c'est que les majors se retourneront vers leurs concepteurs

----------

## yesi

salut,

on m'a fait remarqué que freenode utilise hidden service avec tor, dont le lien que voici http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml

j'aimerais bien le tester avec mon client irssi mais après installation et configuration de tor et privoxy, ça ne marche pas avec freenode.

le lien ci-dessus conseille de ne pas utiliser privoxy mais plutôt mapaddress.

j'ai compilé irssi avec le USEFLAG sock5.

voici mon /var/log/tor/tor.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sep 27 13:54:10.702 [err] signal_callback(): Catching signal TERM, exiting cleanly.
> 
> Sep 27 13:54:10.746 [notice] Tor 0.1.1.23 opening log file.
> ...

 

donc si qqn a réussi à faire marcher irssi+tor+freenode, je voudrais bien un retour d'expérience, en le remerciant d'avance.

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *yesi wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> on m'a fait remarqué que freenode utilise hidden service avec tor, dont le lien que voici http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
> 
> j'aimerais bien le tester avec mon client irssi mais après installation et configuration de tor et privoxy, ça ne marche pas avec freenode.
> ...

 

Perso ca ne marche pas chez moi pour la simple raison c'est que beaucoup d'adresses ip faisant partie des serveur tor sont banni et il est donc impossible d'accéder à freenode avec celle-ci

----------

## TrizoLakai

Heu ...

Pouquoi le forum gentoo est inaccessible de la chine ?

Parce que c'est linux ?

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Heu ...
> 
> Pouquoi le forum gentoo est inaccessible de la chine ?
> 
> Parce que c'est linux ?

 

Heuu, perso je dirai que c'est juste le pays des droits de l'Hommes à la base (même si on s'en éloigne)

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

> Perso ca ne marche pas chez moi pour la simple raison c'est que beaucoup d'adresses ip faisant partie des serveur tor sont banni et il est donc impossible d'accéder à freenode avec celle-ci

 

je constate que beaucoup de personnes y arrivent: qu'est-ce qui fait que eux y arrivent?

personnellement, je ne voudrais pas le faire.

Mais j'aimerais bien accèder à freenode avec un de ces adresses "non bannies"...

 :Smile: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *yesi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Perso ca ne marche pas chez moi pour la simple raison c'est que beaucoup d'adresses ip faisant partie des serveur tor sont banni et il est donc impossible d'accéder à freenode avec celle-ci 
> 
> je constate que beaucoup de personnes y arrivent: qu'est-ce qui fait que eux y arrivent?
> 
> personnellement, je ne voudrais pas le faire.
> ...

 

Idem pour moi mais je ne sais pas comment faire justement

----------

## Scullder

B'soir ici. J'ai une node en "middleman". J'ai remarqué que quand je la lance, il n'y a qu'une vingtaine de connexions établies de ma node à d'autres, et le traffic est faible (moins de 10Mo en plusieurs heures).

Je n'utilise pas ma bande passante (70ko/s en up, 800ko/s en down) et tout est bien configuré, il me semble que ça tournait plus fort avant o_O 

Ca donne quoi chez vous ?

----------

## Darkael

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> B'soir ici. J'ai une node en "middleman". J'ai remarqué que quand je la lance, il n'y a qu'une vingtaine de connexions établies de ma node à d'autres, et le traffic est faible (moins de 10Mo en plusieurs heures).
> 
> Je n'utilise pas ma bande passante (70ko/s en up, 800ko/s en down) et tout est bien configuré, il me semble que ça tournait plus fort avant o_O 
> 
> Ca donne quoi chez vous ?

 

Sur ma dedibox (100mbits), j'ai environ 200 connexions quand je lance Tor en middleman, avec 100ko/s de bande passante utilisée (à vue de nez). Donc si on se place à ton échelle je suppose que tes chiffres ne sont pas si inhabituels que ça. 

Tu as changé quelque chose au niveau de la bande passante dans ton fichier de conf?

----------

## Scullder

Rien changé, mais je soupçonnais free de faire n'importe quoi avec ma connexion.

----------

## nick001

bonjour

j'ai bien installé Tor avec Privoxy et torbutton dans firefox 2

Mais lorsque j'active tor dans firefox j'ai plus de connection

quel est le probléme?

Merci

Nick

----------

## Tuxicomane

Salut nick001,

Question bête, mais as-tu démarré les services tor et privoxy ?   :Smile: 

----------

